# Sticky  HTS Official "How To" Link Index



## Dale Rasco

Home Theater Shack will be producing a series of Official "How To" threads. These threads will be targeting the proper way to setup A/V gear such as displays, AVR's and components. This main thread will serve as a one stop link index for each of the threads, as well as they can be found in each of their respective forums. These are living documents and will be updated to include changes in technologies and/or new tools/resources to aid in setup. Input is welcome so please don't hesitate to jump in with any questions, comments and/or recommendations.

*
How to Setup your TV, HDTV, Plasma, LCD (Video Display)

How To Properly Setup Your AVR 

How To Properly Setup Your DirecTV HD IRD 

How To Properly Set Up Your Sony PS3 as a Blu-Ray Player

DIY Display Calibration with CalMAN

Plasma Break-in: How To Properly Break-in Your New Plasma Display

*


----------

